# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  ARTHROTEC CYTOTEC RU486 na poronienie PRZESYŁKA ZE SPR ZAWARTOŚCI

## PaulinaCytotec

Sprzedam tabletki służące do wykonania samodzielnej aborcji farmakologicznej bez potrzeby konsultacji z lekarzem czy hospitalizacji.

Wystarczą dwa składniki misoprostol i mifepristone. Misoprostol w postaci tabletek CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC w zawartością 200mg w każdej tabletce. Mifepristone czyli tabletka aborcyjna RU486 - hamuję rozwój ciąży.

10 tabletek Cytotec / Arthrotec - 250 zł (12 szt. - 300 zł)

Zestaw 10 tabletek Cytotec / Arthrotec + 1 tabletka aborcyjna RU486 - 450 zł (12+1 - 500 zł) SKUTECZNOŚĆ 99%!!!!

JEŻELI JESTEŚ ZAINTERESOWANA TABLETKI WYŚLIJ MI SMS O TREŚCI TABLETKI, CYTOTEC, ARTHROTEC COKOLWIEK. ODDZWONIĘ DO 10 MINUT

Przesyłka płatna dodatkowo 22.65 zł w cenie SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI przed zapłatą, paczka idzie poczta polską NIE KURIEREM, ponieważ tylko PP ma możliwość sprawdzenia zawartości, nie dajcie się nabrać!!!!!

Możliwość odbioru osobistego na Śląsku.

Jeżeli chodzi o mnie, dołożę wszelkich starań aby pomóc Ci przez to przejść. Sama zażywałam tabletki niejednokrotnie i jestem pewna ich całkowitego bezpieczeństwa i skuteczności (w szczególności zestawu). Jeżeli masz jakiekolwiek pytania pisz, dzwoń jestem do dyspozycji 24/h, postaram się odpowiedzieć na każde z nich i pomogę dobrać odpowiednią ilość tabletek.

NUMER: 793410396, wyślę zdjęcia z tabletkami gotowymi do wysyłki i Twoimi danymi w celu weryfikacyjnym  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprosze pani maila. Jestem bardzo ciekawa skad ma pani tabl Ru ( niedostepne w polsce) bardzo chetnie je zobacze. Szukam zestawu z ru a nie jestem w stanie czekac kilka tyg na zestaw z wow. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapewniam Cię że laska nie ma RU. Nikt w Polsce nie ma dostępu, bo jest to lek nie zarejestrowany i nie dopuszczony do obrotu  w naszym kraju. A na przesyłkę z WOW czy z WHW czeka się max dwa tygodnie, a tyle samo możesz stracić na przeróżnych oszustów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam do sprzedania Arthrotec 50mg z apteki, opakowanie, ulotka, zdjęcia na mejla z Twoim nr telefonu.
12 tabletek - 120 zł
20 tabletek - 200 zł
Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Oświęcimia lub wysyłka za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości (dodatkowo 20 zł)
gaj.renata@yahoo.pl
720782008

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Zapewniam Cię że laska nie ma RU. Nikt w Polsce nie ma dostępu, bo jest to lek nie zarejestrowany i nie dopuszczony do obrotu  w naszym kraju. A na przesyłkę z WOW czy z WHW czeka się max dwa tygodnie, a tyle samo możesz stracić na przeróżnych oszustów.


No i czemu opowiadasz takie bzdury?? 
Osobiscie kupowałam oryginalne RU486 i Misoprostol w Polsce!!! A po mnie juz kilka innych potrzebujących dziewczyn tez skorzystało z zakupu od tamtej osoby! Leki były na 100% oryginalne do niczego nie mozna było sie przyczepic! 
Co ma do rzeczy, ze lek nie jest zarejestrowany w naszym kraju i nie dopuszczony do obrotu przecież nie będziesz go kupować w aptece! Do 5 najmniejszych opakowań możesz legalnie przywieźć sobie na teren Polski! 
Nie wiem co oferuje osoba powyżej ale sprawa jest prosta - niej wstawi na forum zdjęcia swojego RU i juz będziemy wiedziały czy jest uczciwa czy tylko próbuje wciskać sam Cytotec plus Apap za 500 zł. 
Długo jestem na tym forum i juz nie raz rożne osoby zdjęcia zamieszczaly wiec dla chcącego (i na prawdę posiadającego lek :P ) nic trudnego!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Poprosze pani maila. Jestem bardzo ciekawa skad ma pani tabl Ru ( niedostepne w polsce) bardzo chetnie je zobacze. Szukam zestawu z ru a nie jestem w stanie czekac kilka tyg na zestaw z wow. ..


 Posiadam oryginalne tabletki Mifepristone 200 mg. 
Chętnie pokażę zdjęcia by każdy wiedział jak taki lek 
powinien wyglądać i nie dał się oszukać! 

Jeśli ktoś poszukuje proszę napisać do mnie: 
mifepristonemisoprostol@yahoo.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgodnie z art. 124 ustawy Prawo farmaceutyczne kto wprowadza do obrotu lub przechowuje w celu wprowadzenia do obrotu produkt leczniczy, nie posiadając pozwolenia na dopuszczenie do obrotu, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. 
Na wstępie podkreślić należy, że odsprzedawanie leków jest niedozwolone, czyli nielegalna. Dotyczy to tak sprzedaży tradycyjnej, jak i sprzedaży na odległość np. przez Internet. Czyli jeśli np. pan Kowalski wykupi na receptę jakiś lek, a następnie z jakiegoś powodu przestanie go potrzebować, to nawet jeśli apteka lek przyjmie, już nie może tego leku nikomu ponownie sprzedać. Oczywiście te obostrzenia wynikają ze względów bezpieczeństwa pacjentów. Ze względu na ich dobro przepisy nakazują, aby podawanie leków czy ich zamianę konsultować zawsze z lekarzem.

Owszem, jeżeli pacjent dysponuje oryginalną receptą i okaże ją dostawcy, to taką sprzedaż – jeśli nawet odbywa się przez Internet – można uznać za legalną. Każda inna forma sprzedaży leków na receptę online jest nielegalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge potrzebującej dziewczynie.
beata.beti40@interia.pl
Tabletki polskie , oryginalne zablistrowane z ulotka ., podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem . moge wyslac zdjecia z data godz twoim imieniem itp/ podam nr na mailu. B.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 823 497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502-427-780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło bo byłam w dramatycznej sytuacji. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i polecic ludzi godnych zaufania ktorzy mi naprawde pomogli. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok bo jest tu wiele oszustow

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas trwania zabiegu jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

UAWAGA OSZUSCI !!!

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na dwie osoby ktore tu oszukuja .
Oszustem jest pan z rosyjskim akcentem oraz pani o imieniu Ewelina nr tel (577 405 477)
Dziewczyny tabletka RU846 jest w polsce nie do kupienia a osoba ktora ja oferuje to OSZUST !!!
Proście zawsze sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek a zwłaszcza zdjecie tabletki RU486

Ja zostalam oszukana przez pania Eweline (577 405 477) na 450zł﻿

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się. Spodziewasz się dziecka. Nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Czujesz się osamotniona i nieszczęśliwa.
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc.
Zajrzyj na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pilnie kupie arthrotec zwykły.

----------


## gmonika82

> pilnie kupie arthrotec zwykły.


ja mam 12szt w dawce 50mg 300zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak moi drodzy wygląda oryginalny Mifepristone (RU486) firmy Zydus Fortiza, pod nazwą Mifegest



Posiadam wszystko co wam niezbędne w zestawach

Nr 1. 180 zł - 12 tabletek ARTHROTEC
Nr 2. 220 zł - 12 tabletek CYTOTEC
Nr 3. 350 zł - 12 tabletek ARTHROTEC + 1 tabletka Ru486 - oryginalny Mifepristone
Nr 4. 370 zł -12 tabletek CYTOTEC + 1 tabletka Ru486 - oryginalny Mifepristone

POLECAM ZESTAW NR 4 - Najwyższa skuteczność powyżej 98%
do ceny trzeba doliczyć 25 zł za przesyłkę

CO NAJWAŻNIEJSZE WYSYŁAM KURIEREM POCZTOWYM PRZY KTÓRYM OTWIERASZ PRZESYŁKĘ PRZED ZAPŁACENIEM ZA NIĄ, ORAZ BEZPOŚREDNIO NA PLACÓWKĘ POCZTOWĄ JAK KOMUŚ ZALEŻY NA DYSKRECJI, RÓWNIEZ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM


SPRZEDAJĘ SAME ORYGINAŁY WIĘC NIE MAM SIĘ CZEGO WSTYDZIĆ. 

kontakt: wyslij sms o treści "abor medyczka" pod numer 609-046-923 oddzwonie w ciągu 15 minut 

mam ogromne doświadczenie w tym temacie, dodatkowo mam swojego ginekogloga do konsultacji. 
Chcesz zdjęcia ze swoim unikatowym tekstem na maila? wyślij SMS!
Chcesz zamówić oryginały? wyślij SMS!
Chcesz się poradzić? wyślij SMS! Ja nie ugryzę  :Smile: 

KUPUJ TYLKO U PEWNYCH SPRZEDAWCÓW, GWARANTUJĄCYCH SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ. TYM SPOSOBEM, MASZ PEWNOŚĆ,ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA 

pozdrawiam Wojtek

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Cytotec czysty misoprostol
Cena 400
kontakt
794.068.660

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś a stało się, potrzebujesz pomocy. Nie jesteś sama, czekamy na Ciebie, zadzwoń, napisz,
zaczatuj. Jesteśmy na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam potrzebuje arthrotec w rozsądnej cenie przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

h t t p: //w w w. k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e. p l/blog/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę cena 450 za 12 tab

794.068.660 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sami oszuści, nie zamawiac można stracić pieniądze

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukać !

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych.
Pewne tabletki można zamówić TYLKO z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę proszę pisać tyko

wchap app +393519860480

Cena zestawu 450 zł 
Marzena

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> A ja chciałam wam polecić
> 
>     Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam ...


Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie
Słabe to ...

Przypominam tylko wow i whw - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl, ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie
> Słabe to ...
> 
> Przypominam tylko wow i whw - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl, ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com


kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w niechcianej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Ciebie wysłuchać, pomóc.
Zadzwoń, napisz, czekamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistr*y to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l  jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
> Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.
> 
> Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
> W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!
> 
> Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
> 1. odebractelefon .pl
> 2. ktoto.info
> ...


pomocnakasia@protonmail.com vs organizacja WHW

1. Czy dostaniesz zdjęcie tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

2. Czy w ogóle zobaczysz jakiekolwiek zdjęcie tabletek na stronie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

3. Czy dostaniesz informacje o pochodzeniu tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

4. Czy dostaniesz informacje o nazwie leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

5.Czy dostaniesz informacje o dacie przydatności leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

6. Czy możesz sprawdzić przesyłkę nie tracąc pieniędzy?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

7. Czy można śledzić przesyłkę tak aby wiedzieć kiedy dojdzie oraz aby zobaczyć czy jest wykupiona usługa "sprawdzenia zawartości"
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

8. Czy po kuracji zostaną tabletki na ewentualne doczyszczenie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

9. Czy dostaniesz tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane w blistrach a nie luzem w woreczkach??
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

10. Czy otrzymasz szybko tabletki?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

Wszystko co napisałam idzie zweryfikować rozmawiając z przedstawicielkami WHW. Napiszczie do nich maila z pytaniami o tabletki.
U mnie nie ma do czego się przyczepić. Wszystkie argumenty które wypisałam działają na moją korzyść. Oprócz mojego słowa wszystko idzie zweryfikować. Może Pani "Basia" zdementuje któryś z podpunktów??????? Na forum można przeczytać że Pani "Basia" rzekomo kupiła od WOW, ale od WHW nie. To tylko dla waszej informacji. Jeśli WOW przysyłają tabletki w oryginalnych blistrach, to czemu WHW tego nie robi?

Nie wierzcie w PUSTE SŁOWA i w PUSTE OSZCZERSTWA. Wkładanie do jednego worka z Januszami to kłamstwo i doskonale Pani "Basia" zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Ja nie mam sobie kompletnie nic do zarzucenia. Niestety może Wam tym kłamstwem zrobić krzywdę, zwłaszcza tym które są już w bardzo późnym okresie i nie mogą czekać około 3 tygodni. Zgłaszają się do mnie takie osoby co nawet ponad miesiąc czekały i nic... U mnie odbywa się wszystko błyskawicznie. Pani Basia została oszukana przez jednego z Januszy, i tego nie podważam, ale nie wszyscy ludzie to złodzieje, nie wszyscy są źli, a jeśli ktoś tak twierdzi to albo ma traumę, albo celowo kłamie. Sami możecie mnie zweryfikować, wystarczy zamówić przesyłkę nic nie tracąc, oraz zobaczyć czy podczas śledzenia przesyłki występuje funkcja sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem. To takie proste...


Pozdrawiam Pomocna Kasia pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

P.S Pani "Basia" Nie zdementuje żadnego z tych podpunktów, już ją o to prosiłam.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.


Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
> Cena 450 zł
> Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Znalazłam taki fajny wpis. To tak na początek tygodnia, oszuści się budzą więc poczytajcie i nie dajcie się nabierać  :Smile: 
"
OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie. "

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam wolny zestaw odsprzedam go chętnie wysyłka w przeciągu 2 dni możliwe spotkanie na żywo ja jakimś cudem mieszkasz niedaleko zakupiłem zestaw dla dziewczyny swojej od WHW okazało się że jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na to że urodzi dziecko chętnie więc odsprzedam zestaw kontakt telefoniczny 693726720 proszę napisać sms chce jedynie odzyskać wydane pieniądze i przy okazji komuś pomóc proszę o kontakt zależy mi na odzyskaniu pieniędzy wydanych na owe tabletki

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Witam mam wolny zestaw odsprzedam go chętnie wysyłka w przeciągu 2 dni możliwe spotkanie na żywo ja jakimś cudem mieszkasz niedaleko zakupiłem zestaw dla dziewczyny swojej od WHW okazało się że jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na to że urodzi dziecko chętnie więc odsprzedam zestaw kontakt telefoniczny 693726720 proszę napisać sms chce jedynie odzyskać wydane pieniądze i przy okazji komuś pomóc proszę o kontakt zależy mi na odzyskaniu pieniędzy wydanych na owe tabletki


Gdzie mieszkasz ?
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka robi z uczciwych sprzedawców oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Młody Cezar

Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Za pomocą owych tabletek można przerwać ciąże nawet do 15 tygodnia!!!

Nie zakupuj tabletek jeśli:

Ktoś zmusza cię do aborcji.

Jesteś w ciąży dłużej niż 15 tygodni.

Masz alergię na mifepristone lub misoprostol.

Masz założoną spiralę (wkładkę wewnątrzmaciczną) – powinna ona być usunięta zanim zaczniesz zażywać lekarstwa.

Chorujesz na przewlekłą niewydolność nadnerczy lub niewydolność wątroby, zaburzenia krwotoczne, porfirię.

Jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej (ciąża rozwija się poza macicą).

Nie jesteś w stanie dotrzeć do szpitala lub do lekarza w ciągu 2 godzin.

Jesteś sama. Powinnaś poprosić partnera lub bliską ci osobę, aby byli przy tobie podczas zażywania tabletek.

2. Jak zażyć lekarstwa

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu.

Do przerwania ciąży używa się 1 tabletki mifepristonu i 4 tabletek misoprostolu.



- Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

- Po 24 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2 po każdej stronie. Prawidłowe zażycie misoprostolu możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciu tutaj. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.



Po 24 godzinach, jeśli nie pojawiło się krwawienie lub było one znacznie słabsze niż normalna miesiączka, zaleca się użycie dodatkowej dawki 4 tabletek misoprostolu (w ten sam sposób jak porzednio – rozpuszczając je między dziąsłem a policzkiem). Gdyby gdyby stało się tak w twoim przypadku, prosimy bądź w kontakcie, pomożemy ci ocenić sytuację.


Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki poronne cytotec
Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec  do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec  do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna 
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/8...924/ppdA7S.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec  do dyskretnego stosowania w domu. Lek jest skuteczny ,bezpieczny w przystepnej cenje. Sama go stosowałam bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży i kuracja zakonczyła sie pełnym sukcesem. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego zabiegu Kontakt 512-204-076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:?: Sprzedam tabletki do aborcji farmakologicznej Sanderkaa110@poczta.fm
:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :!: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :idea: :idea: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

 Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych 
krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna, leki 
poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. 

W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy, 
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i 
Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec). Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być 
szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. 

Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej 
ciąży aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na 
usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie. Tylko u nas oryginalne 
zestawy!!!! 

STALY KONTAKT
 TELEFONICZNY POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI WYSYLKA 24H 100% dyskrecji! NAJWYŻSZA 
SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97% 1 

zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 
(mifepristone)
 koszt: 400zL

 2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16tabl Misoprost 200mg oraz tabletka 
Ru486 (mifepristone) 600zl kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak 
postepowac krok po kroku KONTAKT 

 Email
sklepodchudzanie5@gmail.com
WhatsApp +447747363113

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam na zbyciu Arthrotec gdyby ktoś potrzebował [email]Sanderkaa110@poczta.fm[/em3ail]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej mam na sprzedaż Arthrotec forte 12sztuk oryginalnie zapakowane więcej napisze w meilu i prześlę zdjęcia anikq86@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

У мене є таблетки для переривання вагітності cytotec чистий мізопростол Якщо виникне несподівана проблема, пишіть мені Ціна набору 450 зл.
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam Arthrotec lub receptę kontakt do mnie karolina555666@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Ewelina1990

Dziewczyny prawdziwa pomoc otrzymacie tylko od organizacji womenonweb@onet.pl reszta ludzi którzy się tu ogłaszają a przynajmniej większość to oszustwo wiem bo sama kiedyś przerabiałam temat pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć kochane jeśli ktoś pilnie potrzebuje tabletki to napiszcie do mnie ja mam tabletki na sprzedaż przywiezione z Holandii weronikamarek22@op.pl

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne aleksandragasz@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Magdalenaxyz@op.pl zapraszam po pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli potrzebujesz szybkiej i skutecznej pomocy w aborcji farmakologicznej napisz donie ma e-mail Sylvia.sylvia@poczta.fm pomogę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny mam na sprzedaż jeden zestaw tab jeśli jest potrzeba napisz wera.gorkalewicz@interia.pl więcej informacji napisze w emailu bo nie chce tutaj za bardzo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne mizoprostol i mifepriston zamówione zza granicy mój adres e-mail zuzanna90@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam kobiety które potrzebują pomocy posiadam na sprzedaż Art więcej napisze w wiadomości prywatnej adres  minesota@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny zostalo mi 12 tabletek arthrotecu. Jestem z Lublina Jesli ktoras jest chetna kupic zostawcie jakis namiar mail telefon skontaktuje sie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

POMAGAMY wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

aborcyjnyteam@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię arthrotec w blistrze tylko z możliwością sprawdzenia zawartości przesylki. 
potzrebuje888@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże poleca z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam na zbyciu Arthrotec 12sztuk oryginalnie zapakowane karolinaddb@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczenka5@op.pl sprzedam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam napisać do Pani Eryki
eryka.mnochyy@poczta.fm pomocna kobieta która wszystko wytłumaczy od a do z, szybko odpowiada stały kontakt do samego końca a przede wszystkim uczciwa osoba jako jedna z nielicznych ciężko w tych czasach na kimś polegać sama się o tym przekonałam Pani Eryka jest sumienna i napewno pomoże polecam z całego serca pozdrawiam kobiety które muszą to przejść i szukają wsparcia  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
 Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej pomogę kingaaugustyn@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com
MÓW TAK ABORCJI FARMAKOLOGICZNEJ!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam zestaw z whw który przyszedł do mnie za późno mój mail malutka9406@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Adam.ziemba2@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny jeśli któraś jest w potrzebie napiszcie ar_ona@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam na sprzedaż oryginalny zestaw z whw został zamówiony na własny użytek ale okazało się że się nie przydał mam w razie czego potwierdzenie przelewu do nich oraz emaile z nimi do wglądu z góry pisze że to jednorazowa sprzedaż jednego zestawu mój adres e-mail kacperska_0103@onet.eu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę z tabletkami kaziakazia@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomoge justynadudzinska@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, pomogę w uzyskaniu tabletek marina_444@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@interia.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie 
w domu bez nadzoru lekarza.Tabletki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. 
Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu.
Jestemdo Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem medycznym Kontakt 502-427-780.
Realizujemy wysylki kurierskie na terenie całego kraju jak rowniez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta.mta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedam tabletki aborcyjne ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tabletki poronne cytotec
Kontakt tyko asnaghena@gmail.com

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer
Czysty misoprostol
Skutecznosc 98 %

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł
wysyłka poczta Polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h
asnaghena@gma.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zakupu oryginalnych tabletek z Polskiej apteki adam888.ziemba@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry odsprzedam Arthrtotec kobiecie w potrzebie więcej info pod adresem email Ewakozub1988@vp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne do domowej kuracji bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalne w orginalnym opakowaniu co gwarantuje twoje bezpieczenstwo i daje gwarancje powodzenia zabiegu. Kontakt 512-204-079. Mozliwy odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę więcej informacji udzielę w wiadomości prywatnej magdalena01@cyberia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jeśli chcecie dostać prawdziwa pomoc w tej sprawie do piszcie do Pani Doroty dorotacom@op.pl naprawdę wam pomoże jako jedna z nielicznych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 517.489.841

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG  arthrotecc
(mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry posiadam do odsprzedania tabletki poronne oryginalnie zapakowane kontakt do mnie izabimerr@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serminka_555@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tanio Arthrotec izabimerr@interia.pl

----------

